# Google Maps Help



## ggormsen (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,
I am seeking help for why the marker is not showing up on the google map. This site is for a client, and I can't see what is going wrong.

Here is the link to the html page...
http://sandyandsons.com/locations.html

Here is the link to the js page...
http://sandyandsons.com/code/javascript.js

Here is the code that is important...

```
function initialize() {
      if (GBrowserIsCompatible()) {
        var map = new GMap2(document.getElementById("map_canvas"));
        map.setCenter(new GLatLng(33.452204,-111.769772), 15);
		var point = new GPoint(33.452204,-111.769772);
var marker = new GMarker(point);
map.addOverlay(marker);
map.setMapType(G_TERRAIN_MAP);		
        map.setUIToDefault();
      }
    }
```
Thank you.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

When I load your page in Firefox and I look at the Error Console, I get this error:


```
Error: G_TERRAIN_MAP is not defined
Source File: [url]http://sandyandsons.com/code/javascript.js[/url]
Line: 30
```
So, you need to make sure G_TERRAIN_MAP is the right map type you should be using and find out why it's not defined.

Peace...


----------



## tedscoffee (Aug 3, 2009)

I have similar problem before and wasn't able to solve quickly. So instead I did a screen capture of the street map, and import it into iMapBuilder, and add the markers, pushpins with rollover text there. The map seems to work more stable as it can be hosted locally.


----------

